# 2040 and 1842 tubes compared to Trumark tubes?



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a Trumark S9 with the regular Trumark (yellow) tubes and a set of the heavy (black) Trumark tubes. I have been thinking about setting up my next natural with leather tabs and some kind of tubes, but I don't like the Trumark tubes at all.

Right now I shoot flats and I like Tex latex bandsets - especially the light (9lb pull) for target shooting with 3/8 steel. I'm starting to like the field latex bandsets (14 lb pull) better, but still prefer the light bandsets most of the time.

Can I get some opinions about what (if any) tube setup would give me a similar feel?


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't give a comparison as I've never used any of Tex's bands, but I love shooting 3/8" steel with 2040 - they give a very light pull, but are still nice and "zippy"


----------



## Whistler (Sep 29, 2012)

For tubes it's orange dubdub for me, either single or pseudo taper.

ATM I'm back in love with doubled & tapered TBG though, it just feels good.


----------

